# Billy Yank



## andisnw (Nov 30, 2009)

Try visiting several Civil War reenactment sites. They usually have some "general store" tents set up at their campsites.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I've been to those, and many of their products thus far have been pricey, but I'll keep looking. Thank you.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Do you or someone you know sew? If you're looking for a more affordable authentic costume, I would recommend looking for patterns that are either based directly on surviving period clothing or are meant for serious reenactors. That's the best option I can think of if you have a resource of sewing experience. I'm afraid I don't have an eye for distinguishing an authentic costume from one that is less-so like the one in your post's picture, and feel a little shaky suggesting patterns and sources, but maybe the following links will give you an idea:
Past Patterns
Civil War Patterns , Fall Creek Sutler
Abraham's Lady
Civil War Men

I'm sure there are better sites out there offering patterns but that would take a little digging around. Simplicity patterns also have a historical series, and if you have a JoAnne's fabrics store nearby, it may be worth taking a look at one of the huge simplicity catalog books to see if there is anything that may fit what you're looking for.
Good luck!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

my girlfriend sowed my civil war coat and it turned out great.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Civil War Museum*

Opened recently in Savanna, Ill. possibly 200 mannquins dressed in authentic uniforms, hats, swords, guns, all different(did you know there were so many uniforms in one war?)
This all came together using a retired teacher's hobby of collecting all this STUFF!
Right now they had realistic dummys of numerous US Presidents around a table playing cards.
Gene Wright, the creator of this collection used to take these guys around in an old school bus, set up a huge tent and show them in the summer, what alot of work!
Savanna is on the Miss. River in north western Ill.3 hours due west of Chicago on rt. 64. where you will also find THE widest spot of the Miss. River and the high cliffs of the Miss. Palasades State Park. My house, the Ravens Grin Inn is in Mount Carroll, just 10 miles east from Savanna.
Civil War cannons and statued monuments are just a block from my house.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Zombie Machairodont - Thank you very much. I think sewing is probably the best way to go. I'm thinking if I could get some sewed pants, maybe I could just not wear the upper part of the uniform, and just wear the overcoat only. Especially if no one would even be able to see it since I've be wearing the overcoat.

savagehaunter - Nice! Got any pics?

Gym Whourlfeld - Very cool stuff! Thank you for posting that. I've always loved history!


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

IMHO, if you want to look the part of a fresh new soldier than find the patterns at JoAnns fabric stores, etc. for the uniform. But...if you want to look war torn and distressed, the dirtier the better. Start shopping the thrift and goodwill stores for gray or blue pants and look for the desired shirt. a lot of the soldiers began taking misc. items from the dead and prisoners. A lot of the soldiers were bare foot or had bandages wrapped around their feet. Some of the soldiers had really vibrant colored uniforms to distinguish them from others (Irish, French etc.). Dirty up your face with makeup and dirty up the costume. Can't wait to see the results. Good luck

Off the record, aren't you gonna be looking over your soldier dressed as Billy Yank in a state full of Johnny Rebs? lol.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

lol. That's another great thing about the costume - I'm suppose to be scary since it's Halloween, and there's nothing scarier to a bunch of proud ******** then a Yankee solider. 

Great post by the way. I was thinking of being a combo of the two for right now. Because I do want the coat to look good and fresh.

I pretty much have all the little things I need. All I really need is the large jacket, and that way, I won't even have to worry about the top part. I'll probably just wear a regular shirt underneath since no one will hopefully ever see it.

Then there's the pants, and I am thinking it would save a lot of time and cash if I can get convincing pants somewhere at a cheap pice, since people will most likely only see half of the pants since the overcoat will cover a lot of it.

Then lastly, the hat, which I am still debating if I wanna get the pricy one where I know it will fit me, or the cheap one, which may not be a perfect fit, and won't look authentic, but will still look decent.

If anyone knows of any decent blue looking pants that may not exactly be 1860's army issued pants, but still almost look the part, and could inform me, I'd be grateful.


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Was also thinking, check out the local costume rentals. Or get the gray pants and stitch some yellow stripes down the sides. To win the heart of every Texan/southerner you could carry a stick with a white surrender flag to add a bit of humor to it, lol.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

streakn said:


> Was also thinking, check out the local costume rentals. Or get the gray pants and stitch some yellow stripes down the sides. To win the heart of every Texan/southerner you could carry a stick with a white surrender flag to add a bit of humor to it, lol.


HA! I don't think so. That'd be historically incorrect.  

I actually am trying to talk my GF into dressing up as a sexy southern belle.  That'd make for a good couple costume, and probably really anger them ******* boys.  I'm a big history buff, and there were some cases were Union troops would go down south for the war, meet a local girl, and they'd fall inlove.

Yes, I was thinking about looking into renting a costume, but I discovered it'd be just as pricey almost. Billy Yank wore blue, so I'd have to go with blue, but I'll keep researching and hopefully come across something that comes close. If not, there's always the sewing option, or just buying the pricey pants.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Here's an idea of how I am wishing to look.










As you can see, the pants aren't fully seen.....what do you guys think of these?

Butter Soft Unisex Tall Drawstring Scrub Pants & Hospital Scrubs at Uniform Advantage


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm still considering dressing up as Billy Yank. I've even consider different ideas of dressing up as a 1860's U.S. solider. From going with a traditional look, to a southern mountain man renegade Unionist look (and there were plenty of white southern's who served for the Union from all over the south, and I thought a *******/Yankee look would be very cool.) 

I thought I could get a "mountain man" wig/mustache/beard, along with a crocodile style hat (it's a jungle sorta hat made of croc skin, with croc teeth), and then some ******* teeth for me to put in my mouth.

Here's the hat -










The ******* teeth -



















May be a bit much though. Not talking about the prices either. Just the look. The above also be really itchy. I also question if people would get what I was, and while the hat is cool, I don't want people thinking I'm some crazy guy who stole Crocodile Dundee's hat. 

I've also consider trying something more realistic, and that is not shave for a week, and look scruffy on my own, and get a black slouch hat, or stick with the traditional look and hat while looking like I need a shave.

There's all kinds of ideas, and combos. That's why I am grateful that I plan Halloween early, so I have time to think.

The big thing with me is no matter what I dress as, I aim to look as real as possible. I don't want to look like a guy wearing a Halloween costume.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Another idea I've consider is dressing up as an Irish Billy Yank.  I'd need to get a sprig of green boxwood to put in the cap. Does anyone have any clue where I could get one?


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

lol. STILL playing with this idea. Forgive me folks. This has become more like a blog then a thread.

I was thinking of maybe trying to make the costume more scary and do like a Zombie thing with the costume and maybe have a Hangman's noose around my neck. Anyone have any clue where I'd buy one of those and would it be safe? Also, what kinda make-up would be good with that? I'm thinking maybe some white pale make-up? I don't wanna be too over-the-top with it.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, I recently purchased a pretty pricey but authentic looking enough Union soldier uniform online. I'm an American Civil War buff so it's worth it to me to own a uniform like that forever. It fulfills a boyish fantasy I've always had.

Anyhow, I'm just debating now if I should go out as myself in that uniform or if I should "Halloween" it up some. Hopefully by the 31st, I'll make the right choice for me. Right now, I am thinking of giving it a more Halloween like look. There's some pretty cool ghost make-up I've wanted to use for years now, but I'll probably but that at Halloween Express when it opens.


----------

